# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Datamining Cata Legendary Staff

## Darknz

Got all this from Mmo-champ and it's pretty sick how much information was found

*(Possible) Legendary Staff - Preview*
A few forum threads appeared on the forums (nice work on Datamining the legendary staff!), people asked me tons of questions, it's time to try to do a preview of the legendary staff!

*Disclaimer*
This is not an official preview, the whole post could just be speculation going wrong. There is definitely a lot of data available and it's definitely enough to assume that this is indeed the legendary staff but unless you hear it from a blue poster, anything I post could be a giant lie. 

In any case, nothing is official, nothing is final, this is just data from a test server.


*Weapon Model*
The staff has 3 models and we can assume that it will be upgraded through multiple quests/events like Shadowmourne. The upgraded is much more visible than with Shadowmourne and it looks like you will even add parts to your staff at some point.

YouTube - WoW Cataclysm - POTENTIAL Legendary Staff




*Icons*
The staff seems to have a lot of icon, hints of various stages of construction/quest. 


INV_Arcane_Orb


INV_Flaming_Splinter


INV_Staff_Branch


INV_Stave_2H_FirelandsRaid_D_03_Stage1


INV_Stave_2H_FirelandsRaid_D_03_Stage2


INV_Stave_2H_FirelandsRaid_D_03


*Quests*
A couple of quests added in the patch seems to be related to the staff. Most importantly, it seems that the questline is heavily tied to the Keepers of Time. 

Anachronos will apparently show you the future of Azeroth
You will have to collect Living Ember - Items - Sigrie and spend 9000 Gold on 3 x Sands of Time - Items - Sigrie to rebuild the "Eye". We assume that Living Ember - Items - Sigrie is the new Primordial Saronite - Items - Sigrie and the "Eye" is Timeless Eye - Items - Sigrie datamined in this patch.
The track of information ends with the quest started after you rebuild the Timeless Eye - Items - Sigrie.

A Legendary Engagement - Quests - Sigrie
Objective - Speak to Anachronos in the Caverns of Time.
Description - I expected that I would find you here, . But then, we of the bronze flight have somewhat of an advantage when it comes to such things.

*Coridormi smiles.*

For reasons unknown to me, my master seeks audience with you. I would counsel you not to take this invitation lightly, . Anachronos seldom has cause to interact with mortals. Wisdom would dictate that you seek him out in the Caverns of Time at once. 

Speak to me when you are ready and I shall personally deliver you.


A Wrinkle in Time - Quests - Sigrie
Objective - Speak to Anachronos in the Caverns of Time to witness the future of Azeroth.
Description - Listen carefully, , for though we are only beginning, time already grows short and the consequences of our failure are unfathomable. An event in the recent past has been obscured from my vision by the most powerful of magics. Its impact, however, has not. 

If action is not taken to change the course of this timeline's future, the outcome is clear. Brace yourself, mortal, and behold the future of Azeroth.


All-Seeing Eye - Quests - Sigrie
Objective - Collect 25 Living Ember - Items - Sigrie from Firelands and 3 Sands of Time - Items - Sigrie.
Description - I perceive the questions that burn within your mind and I must confess that I share in your uncertainty... a rare position for one such as I, and a most unsettling one. As I scour time to find traces of this obscured event, you must aid me in the creation of an Eye, both to test your worthiness, and to provide an essential tool in the unraveling of this mystery. 

Venture into the Plane of Fire, , and gather Living Embers. Bring them to me with Sands of Time and I will create the Eye.


On a Wing and a Prayer - Quests - Sigrie
Objective - Bring the Timeless Eye to Coldarra.
Description - Time well spent, mortal. 

While you were struggling in the Plane of Fire, my watchers and I were able to determine where and, most importantly, when our vision was obscured. We have discovered that the shroud was placed over the Nexus, far to the north in the realm of the blue dragonflight. 

I have attuned the Timeless Eye - Items - Sigrie to show you the occurrences that remain hidden to us here. Go at once to Coldarra and search out a place suitable for the Eye's activation. 

Travel well, friend.

----------


## Sephiroth

EPIC! I hope it has agility =D +rep

----------


## metalhk47

That is looking sweet as.

----------

